# Vaping and Heart Burn



## Neuk

I have suffered from heart burn for as long as I remember, mainly from rich foods and alcohol, which means that for the last three and a half years I haven't had many issues with it as I drink far less now and my diet is a lot better and more controlled. I have started having issues again though, the last two to three weeks and the only change recently is that I have started vaping, and increasingly so lately.

Has anyone else had the same with vaping and heart burn? Does anybody know if the nicotine content has an affect?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sounds like you should be drinking a lot more water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Menthol's sometimes give me heartburn


----------



## Neuk

Kalashnikov said:


> Sounds like you should be drinking a lot more water



I drink 6 - 8 litres a day, excluding water in any coffee that I have.


----------



## Neuk

Jan said:


> Menthol's sometimes give me heartburn



I can imagine, I don't have any menthol liquids but have been wanting to try.


----------



## Caveman

Neuk said:


> I drink 6 - 8 litres a day, excluding water in any coffee that I have.


6 - 8 liters a day.. Maybe you should cut down on the water....

It happens to me on certain flavors. Gives me helluffa heart burn. Not all flavors though, do you experience this throughout all your juices or just particular profiles?


----------



## NewOobY

oh dude you walked right into this one: 


For realz though - maybe try a different juice. Not sure if you making your own or buying juice. Maybe your first thing is to try a different juice. Also consider that vaping 18mg in a strong device may cause some weird symptoms.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Caveman

NewOobY said:


> oh dude you walked right into this one:
> View attachment 67310
> 
> For realz though - maybe try a different juice. Not sure if you making your own or buying juice. Maybe your first thing is to try a different juice. Also consider that vaping 18mg in a strong device may cause some weird symptoms.



He said *Heart burn* and NOT dry knuckles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY

Caveman said:


> He said *Heart burn* and NOT dry knuckles


for me that will never get old dude. I still laugh when I think about it.


----------



## Waine

@Neuk I have suffered from heartburn and reflux since I was 12. I am on chronic medication for it. I have researched the causes of heartburn in detail. 

The following are some of the major causes of heartburn, in no particular order: 1, Stress, 2, spicy food, 3, processed sugar, 4, fatty foods, 5, alcohol, 6, certain types of peppermint, 7, Caffeine, and 8, I'm sorry to say this, but indeed yes, nicotine! These don't affect all people the same way. Our digestive systems all respond differently to the above. Sometimes I can dust 5 Samoosas, then get hectic heartburn, other days I will do the same and get no heartburn. 

If you want cheap tablets over the counter, ask your pharmacist for "Lenamet" it contains Cimitedine which switches off the over production of Hydrochloric acid in your stomach. Or drink a quarter glass of water with a half teaspoon of Bicarbonate of Soda.

If you are prone to heartburn, then I suggest Vape 3mg nicotine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Neuk

Thanks all, I'll try different liquids, my staple is Snatch Dairy Queen.


----------



## Glytch

I get heartburn from some juice. I've learnt to deal


----------



## notna

Glytch said:


> I get heartburn from some juice. I've learnt to deal


Have you tried vaping Gaviscon? 

No not really it was a joke please don't try this at home. Or if you do post a YouTube video at least. But don't ok. Unless you absolve me of all blame should something horrible go wrong..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Lol.  Good one @notna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuk

notna said:


> Have you tried vaping Gaviscon?
> 
> No not really it was a joke please don't try this at home. Or if you do post a YouTube video at least. But don't ok. Unless you absolve me of all blame should something horrible go wrong..



For inspiration...


----------



## Po7713

Hi guys you need to be careful of heartburn. I had heartburn from the time I was 13 first it was manageable with diet but then I had to be on chronic medication "Topzole 10 mg" one tablet a day no issues. By the time I was 27 I was on "Topzole 40mg" twice a day and I was still burning ulcers on my esophagus. Eventually I had to go for Fundoplication Surgery because I had a very high risk for developing adenocarcinomas and squamous cell carcinomas which are forms of cancer on the esophagus. Now no more heartburn no matter what I do or Vape . 
The point of my story is there is a reason you are getting heartburn your body is telling you that there is something wrong please guys and gals take care of yourself. 

Sorry for the long post ️

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neuk

Po7713 said:


> Hi guys you need to be careful of heartburn. I had heartburn from the time I was 13 first it was manageable with diet but then I had to be on chronic medication "Topzole 10 mg" one tablet a day no issues. By the time I was 27 I was on "Topzole 40mg" twice a day and I was still burning ulcers on my esophagus. Eventually I had to go for Fundoplication Surgery because I had a very high risk for developing adenocarcinomas and squamous cell carcinomas which are forms of cancer on the esophagus. Now no more heartburn no matter what I do or Vape .
> The point of my story is there is a reason you are getting heartburn your body is telling you that there is something wrong please guys and gals take care of yourself.
> 
> Sorry for the long post ️
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sorry, I forgot about this post, thanks for the advice and input.


----------



## Bush Vaper

I get hickups from twisp 18mg sometimes


----------



## Neuk

So, a brief update since I have made some changes and my heartburn is a lot better...

I have cut down on the liquids I vape which contain nicotine and any new liquid purchases have all been 0mg nicotine.
I am vaping at lower wattages on all my mods to reduce any affect of overly harsh heat on my throat.


----------



## Neuk

Bush Vaper said:


> I get hickups from twisp 18mg sometimes



18mg


----------

